# Caminhada Penhas da Saúde-Torre com nevão 14-04-2012



## Norther (20 Abr 2012 às 01:52)

Eu e um dos meus colegas de caminhadas tínhamos combinado ir passar o fim de semana a Serra da Estrela, 2 semanas antes para reconhecermos alguns trilhos e vermos o seu estado porque estamos com um projecto em mente.
A faltar uns dias disse-lhe que o mais certo era cair um belo nevão acima dos 1500/1600 metros o que era excelente já que este inverno foi uma desilusão e ficamos bué contentes.
Então sexta ao final da tarde reunimos num café para ultimamos os preparativos e 2 colegas também quiseram ir connosco, um já algo habituado ao clima porque trabalha la em cima e o outro pela primeira vez quis ter uma experiência na serra com temporal de neve.
Sabia que a madrugada de Sábado iria cair uma boa quantidade precipitação com vento forte, e assim foi, entre as 00 e as 6 da manha de sábado ouve vento forte constante e água neve nas Penhas da Saúde (1500m), tornando-se só em neve ao amanhecer acumulando uma fina camada de neve no solo que derreteu durante a manhã. 
Então ao final da manha de sábado decidimos ir ate a Torre por um trilho que não é difícil, deixando os que tínhamos planeado para outro dia de bom tempo, e pisar o belo manto branco que avistávamos desde casa.

As 7h da manha 




Ao final da manha só havia acumulação acima dos 1600m




Imagem vista de casa 


 

Paramos na nave de St. António para o almoço






 



 







 



 

Vale glaciar Unhais da Serra


 



 

Nave St. António e Piornos atrás 




Eu apreciar a vista magnifica 


 

O meu colega a aquecer os pés 


 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Junto a Santa começou a cair muito gelo, por vezes intensamente e com boas dimensões e tive de meter a máquina fotográfica na mochila


 

A vinda para baixo decidimos vir pela estrada


 



 



 







 



 



 



 



 

Chegando aos Piornos o céu entre a torre e as Penhas Douradas escureceu e adivinhava-se mais queda de neve


 



 



 



 

Águas muito agitadas na barragem Viriato devido ao vento forte


 



 



 

Enquanto refrescávamos as goelas no café começou a nevar intensamente embora farrapas de pequena dimensão


 

E em 15 minutos ficou tudo branco, isto por volta das 18:30






 



 

Manha de domingo com sol que fez derreter a neve caída a tarde do dia anterior, ficando acumulação acima dos 1600 metros


 



 

No Domingo ja não subimos a Torre, fomos fazer um trilho cá por baixo e limpa-lo para realizarmos uma caminhada organizada.
Foi um belo fim de semana a lembrar o inverno que não tivemos  abraso


----------



## Norther (20 Abr 2012 às 01:55)

Fiz umas filmagens e juntei-as num


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 06:47)

Bom documentário,  só é pena a neve vir um pouco fora da época


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2012 às 08:59)

Grande reportagem Norther, obrigado!


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Abr 2012 às 10:52)

Norther, 
Obrigada pela reportagem. Pelas fotos deu para acompanhar o passeio e até sentir o o aroma do ar fresco e limpo da nossa Serra e assim matar saudades da montanha - logo eu que olho para a janela e só alcanço o transito apressado do centro da capital. Many thanks


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2012 às 11:16)

Muitíssimo bom, fotoreportagem espectacular


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2012 às 13:42)

Excelente Norther, obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Serrano (20 Abr 2012 às 14:46)

Que belos registos da nossa Serra! Felicitações pela reportagem.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Abr 2012 às 15:26)

Muito boa reportagem. Pena ter sido numa altura de neve demasiado húmida, o que talvez não permitisse usufruir das melhores condições para a caminhada, mas mesmo assim é muito interessante fazer esses percursos de montanha.
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

Bela reportagem e rico dia!

As fotos estão excelentes! Também com essa paisagem....


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2012 às 18:32)

Bela caminhada 


Norther disse:


>


Para além da neve, ainda tiveram direito a graupel.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2012 às 18:38)

Belas fotos
De facto ainda há alguma coisa de belo no nosso país


----------



## Norther (20 Abr 2012 às 20:59)

Foi mesmo um belo dia e tinha que partilhar convosco


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Abr 2012 às 21:58)

Bela reportagem e belas imagens, aqui logo teremos uma onda de frio forte para fins de abril.


----------

